# Dayna They Are Born :D



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought I better let Dayna and anyone else who wants to know that the Siamese doe who I got on Saturday has had 9 babies sometime today.

I never named her when I got her Saturday as my hopes where low that she would not servive through labour as she was so small, but she has survived and has the name Suki 

She don't have really good points infact they are really bad points, but she is still cute and those points can be improved 

Will post pictures in a couple of days


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

congrats and good luck.


----------



## Dayna (Feb 27, 2009)

yay!! sorry late reply I have only just read this post, any pictures of the littluns yet?


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww bless congrats.


----------

